# some changes



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

like it says i change it from gravel to sand.. all comments are welcome..

before
left side








right side









after(now)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks okay


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

here are a couple random pictures ...










top picture 








tank reflection


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

last picture


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Goldifsh ruin it.

--Dan


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks sweet! your turtle like to have his mouth open! about how big is he?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

its a snapping turtle wat do u expect
nice tank dude


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

pamonster said:


> looks sweet! your turtle like to have his mouth open! about how big is he?
> [snapback]998130[/snapback]​


thanx, i have two that are 3 inch in shell.. and two are 1 inch in shell.



King Piranha said:


> its a snapping turtle wat do u expect
> nice tank dude
> [snapback]998217[/snapback]​


thanx man..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sand looks much better then the gravel


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

the sand does top it off..youve just been pimped


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

That is a cool turtle. Maybe ill get one of those.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Ah what a cute turtle do you scratch him under his chin often :rasp:







.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

beautiful looking tank. i have been thinking about gettin a snapping turtle recently......i want to know how big they grow and how you work in the tank or transport them out of the tank, if need be, without being bitten, do they need a heat lamp, and anything else at all that you can tell me. and bTW, i like the look of the feeders in your tank, adds some color and some livelyness


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice tank, good filtration setup

I recommend taking 95% of those feeders out and putting them in a separate tank. Too much waste to deal with IMO. Plunk a couple in at a time if you know what I mean. Do you feed them other foods besides feeders?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

It looks pretty good.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> beautiful looking tank. i have been thinking about gettin a snapping turtle recently......i want to know how big they grow and how you work in the tank or transport them out of the tank, if need be, without being bitten, do they need a heat lamp, and anything else at all that you can tell me. and bTW, i like the look of the feeders in your tank, adds some color and some livelyness
> [snapback]1002888[/snapback]​


they get real big.. i just pick em up and put them in a lil container and thats that... no they do not need heat lamps as they really dont get out of the water.. all you need is a internal fiter like mine or bigger a 10 or 20 gallon and put some decoration so they can climb and get air.. and thats about it.. and like i do about 10 dollars worth of tuffys or goldfish..









here is a picture of an adult A.S.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

traumatic said:


> nice tank, good filtration setup
> 
> I recommend taking 95% of those feeders out and putting them in a separate tank. Too much waste to deal with IMO. Plunk a couple in at a time if you know what I mean. Do you feed them other foods besides feeders?
> [snapback]1004043[/snapback]​


i feed them nothing but feeder fish.. it takes them about a week and a half to kill about 100 tuffies..


----------

